# St Lucie area inlets...



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Last two trips out with my better half have produced 8 reds and 7 reds, respectively. Lots in the slot. 3 different brands of grouper. Black drum. Mutton, lane and Mangrove snapper. Sheepshead. Snook. Blues. Flounder. Porgies. You name it. Catching is good, eating is better. Lots of bait in the inlets, you can't go wrong. 

Brave the wind, it's worth it!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. Keep it up and I might have to move down there one day. ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Nice report. Keep it up and I might have to move down there one day.  ;D


Hurry up. Before I eat them all.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I should have posted this pic:


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work!  Sounds better than my last two trips


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Take it easy bro. Save some for me!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah the elusive Martin County redfish, very nice Tom! Are the pompano around yet?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ah the elusive Martin County redfish, very nice Tom!  Are the pompano around yet?


I will be able to answer that in a few days. So far, been targeting the reds but dreaming of pomps and flounder. Hard to leave a good thing to go search for something else. 

Will post what I find.

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> > Ah the elusive Martin County redfish, very nice Tom!  Are the pompano around yet?
> 
> 
> Hard to leave a good thing to go search for something else.


A true Treasure Coast dilemma.  Nice work Tom.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ah the elusive Martin County redfish, very nice Tom!  Are the pompano around yet?


Make that a yes....

-T


----------

